# At Last I got Quoted!!



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

after many a phone call and hours on the net i eventually got a quote for a 1992 R32 GTR

i am 23 with 4 years no claims bonus and 3 points, and the only people who would insure me were adrian flux, once my subaru forester has sold i will be on the hunt for one , however i am thinking of taking it off the road for two months to do any work to it which may need doing, 

i am sooooo stoked that i now know i can get one, i cant wait 

P.S the quote was £1439 , a lot of money i know, but by the time i get one i will be 24 and have another years no claims so things should only get lower with any luck


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Well done there - not too bad a quote really - exciting times ahead then :thumbsup:


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

yeah i was quite chuffed! even if i keep the car for only a year it will be a car that i have wanted to own since i was a kid


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

GouldyGTR said:


> yeah i was quite chuffed! even if i keep the car for only a year it will be a car that i have wanted to own since i was a kid


Keep the car for only a year! - it'll be longer than that :thumbsup:  just you wait!


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

thats what im hoping tbh, the wife is getting a 350Z this year so i have to havce something quicker than her lol


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

wow that is a fair bit?

i was quoted by bell for my car at £1650 or something like it. i was first quoted £1900 but i raised my excess to 1k and it fell.

That is for a flexibell policy where im covered for 10 months but gives me a years no claims. Im covered for legal assistance, windscreen cover, stereo cover and also covered on any car third party.

Thats for me at 21 with 3 years no claims and no points. i guess points make a big difference?!

You tried classic car insurance or something like that?


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

no i havent ??

my excess is only £400 too, plus i have declared a exhaust & filter, the guy done a quote with a cat 2 alarm as well even though i stated i will fit a cat1

might give bell a ring too then !


----------



## Edan (Jun 1, 2008)

well i'm paying £1700 on an r33 gtst at 22 with 2 years no claims and no points...i'm also with adrian flux so it looks about right tbh - more powerful car, but 2 extra years' no claims

the best quote i got was a confused.com one...i got 1 quote: £4,500 for fully comp and £127,500 for 3rd fire and theft!


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Worth trying A-plan and Skyinsurance as well. Cant hurt to get a couple more quotes.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

already tried them matey, none will quote at all 

i phoned back adrian flux earlier as i actually have 5 years NCB and im 24 at the end of the month, so they recalculated.....................................and its the same lol

i phoned up bell who said they didnt list the R32 GTR, also Co-operative insurance dont do imports,

will just have to settle for this i think :?

Jim


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm shocked. They were both cheaper for me on both my Skyline and my Calibra.
Sorry I couldnt be more help.


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

I dont think its too bad a quote,I paid over 1200 last year 39 3yrs ncb and 
3 points. 
Which i thought was a bit high at the time,I did have a 50/50 crash in 2004 mind you :nervous: 
After a year with managing to keep it out of the bushes it has dropped to under half that :smokin: 
I have got a second car that is my daily chug to work, which must have made quite a bit of a diffrence to this years quote.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys, has been a great help, 

am trying to view one ASAP , just need to find someone who will take my Forester in part x


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

G40tee said:


> wow that is a fair bit?
> 
> i was quoted by bell for my car at £1650 or something like it. i was first quoted £1900 but i raised my excess to 1k and it fell.
> 
> ...


I think we would be able to offer you a much more competetive quote. 

If you wanted to complete your details on Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist I will e-mail you back a figure.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I think we would be able to offer you a much more competetive quote.
> 
> If you wanted to complete your details on Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist I will e-mail you back a figure.
> 
> ...


Just had my quote back from you guys, very competitive at £772 :clap:


----------



## seacombe2379 (May 16, 2007)

i got quoted £1650 on a R32 GTR. Am 24 1 years no claims and a totally clean license that was by adrian flux


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2007)

seacombe2379 said:


> i got quoted £1650 on a R32 GTR. Am 24 1 years no claims and a totally clean license that was by adrian flux


Give us a try mate, I would expect to get it around £1100-£1200 depending on your full details.

If you would like to try us for a quote please complete your details on our website Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist and then i can e-mail you back a figure.

Best Regards
Neil
Greenlight


----------



## seacombe2379 (May 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Give us a try mate, I would expect to get it around £1100-£1200 depending on your full details.
> 
> If you would like to try us for a quote please complete your details on our website Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist and then i can e-mail you back a figure.
> 
> ...


Yeah i did pal got it to £1098.70 not bad eh:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

ive already tried you guys mate, you couldnt quote me , i think the guy said they didnt list the R32 GTR :? ,


----------



## seacombe2379 (May 16, 2007)

GouldyGTR said:


> ive already tried you guys mate, you couldnt quote me , i think the guy said they didnt list the R32 GTR :? ,


they must do cause they covered me on a 91 GTR


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

well thats not what i was informed, may try them again


----------

